# Grade 2 luxating patella - surgery or no sugery?!



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Has Mia had a heat yet? I let Timi have one heat before being spayed, and I tell you, the muscle development in her rear after the heat was astounding. So my thought is that if she has not had a heat yet, you should wait until after she does. The growth plates may already be closed, but just maybe the muscle development after puberty would be enough to keep the knee from slipping. But if she is already spayed, or if you try waiting until after the heat and it did not help, then yes, I would go ahead with the surgery. She has a long life ahead of her, and you want to be able to relax and have her enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

From your description that doesn't sound like a grade 2 anymore, it sounds like it's developed into a grade 3. At that stage I would definitely opt for surgery if it's become that much of a nuisance. My girl is 3.4 lbs and has a grade1-2 lateral luxating patella. I was told by one vet her ligament needs to be replace, her tibia relocated because its positioned wrong and pulling the ligament, as well as deepening the groove of her knee. It really doesn't bug her at all except for occasionally popping out during grooming and restraint. I'm not going to opt for surgery anytime soon for her because it's not causing problems. If it were popping out as often as your girls is I would definitely worry about wear on that ligament as well as the bone wearing on bone. At this point she is young so she should heal well and probably quicker than when she gets older. Another thing to think about is the stability of the other knee as well. More often than not we end up fixing one leg then having to go in 6 months later to fix the other leg, because it got worn while the first leg was healing.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I have no experience with this issue, but I wanted to say that I'm sorry to hear that you and your Mia are going through this. It can't be fun for either of you. Many hugs from me and my Mia.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I concur that it's not a Grade 2, and is a Grade 3 or worse. My Beatrice was diagnosed with Grade 2 in the right knee and Grade 3 in the left knee when she was 11 months old as well. Under my vet's blessing I tried a variety of knee strengthening exercises along with joint supplements, but when she was 17 1/2 months old she tore her cruciate ligament and had that a long with her knee repaired. She still has a grade two/three luxating patella in the right knee that eventually will need to be surgically repaired. 

Darn dog still skips picking up the left leg, but I finally have to relent after having her checked by the orthopedist again and a course of heavy duty corticosteroids, doing multiple exercises that she still skips, even the repair is solid and tight, because she can go faster.

I did my research, and I decided that at her young age that it was and still is worth having the knee or in this case knees repaired.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

My JRT had the surgery. She carried her leg before and after and always did. That was in 1992. I would think someone would have invented a better way of fixing it. Like anchor the patella to where it should be. Just thinking.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm with poodlecrazy#1 and twyla on this. Don't let it get worse and worse making for a more complicated repair and longer recovery period. I had similar surgery done for a young Maine **** cat who had injured herself and subluxed her patella. She was on rest with a crate and me taking her to my office so the other two cats would let her be quiet. As soon as she started to feel better she must have jumped up on something or landed funny and her lateral patellar tendon let go completely. Since she was young and was on three legs after the tendon completely separated not having the surgery would have really crippled her unfairly for her remaining ten plus years.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Like Liz I have no knowledge on this issue.

I am very sorry to hear about Mia. 

Poor baby!! I wish you well in your decision, and Mia's recovery!

Sending you well wishes and many hugs for Mia!!!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am very interested in this post as my Cayenne's sister has this problem, but she will be 3 in August and it was never fixed and she goes on 3 legs most of the time. My friend said the vet recommended not to fix at that age, which I doubt.


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Has Mia had a heat yet? I let Timi have one heat before being spayed, and I tell you, the muscle development in her rear after the heat was astounding. So my thought is that if she has not had a heat yet, you should wait until after she does. The growth plates may already be closed, but just maybe the muscle development after puberty would be enough to keep the knee from slipping. But if she is already spayed, or if you try waiting until after the heat and it did not help, then yes, I would go ahead with the surgery. She has a long life ahead of her, and you want to be able to relax and have her enjoy it to the fullest.


Thank you Tiny Poodles! Mia is spayed, now I will ask myself if waiting for her to have her first heat could have prevented this... :'( I'm also asking myself if it's because we always had her play on our hardwood floor when she's young.. Since she is so lightweight, she used to slip on the floor when coming home with us at 10 weeks.


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> From your description that doesn't sound like a grade 2 anymore, it sounds like it's developed into a grade 3. At that stage I would definitely opt for surgery if it's become that much of a nuisance. My girl is 3.4 lbs and has a grade1-2 lateral luxating patella. I was told by one vet her ligament needs to be replace, her tibia relocated because its positioned wrong and pulling the ligament, as well as deepening the groove of her knee. It really doesn't bug her at all except for occasionally popping out during grooming and restraint. I'm not going to opt for surgery anytime soon for her because it's not causing problems. If it were popping out as often as your girls is I would definitely worry about wear on that ligament as well as the bone wearing on bone. At this point she is young so she should heal well and probably quicker than when she gets older. Another thing to think about is the stability of the other knee as well. More often than not we end up fixing one leg then having to go in 6 months later to fix the other leg, because it got worn while the first leg was healing.


Thanks poodlecrazy#1! That's good advice about stability in the other knee! The vet thought her left knee is very solid, but we will definitely monitor it over the healing period.


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and your wishes for Mia! This is super helpful for us and now we are much more certain about going for surgery.

glorybeecosta, when Mia was first diagnosed, the vet didn't recommend it because it had only occurred very occasionally and Mia was only 8 months at the time, so we opted to wait and watch. But with Cayenne's sister, her age should be fine, not sure why the vet would not recommend it? Going on 3 legs would be a lot of burden for the other back leg..

We have also been in contact with Mia's breeder, who was very surprised because she has not had puppies develop this in her line and the parents have their knees checked regularly as well. I read about LP mostly being hereditary, but with a responsible breeder who does all the testings, I am confused about why Mia has developed this.. Could it also be that Mia was born smaller than usual as her parents are 6.5lb and 7lb and she is only 4.5lb now (maybe fill up to a 5.5lb)? Sigh... I also wonder if I could've done things differently like carpeting the spots Mia play at, and perhaps Mia wouldn't have developed this?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ranniew said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and your wishes for Mia! This is super helpful for us and now we are much more certain about going for surgery.
> 
> glorybeecosta, when Mia was first diagnosed, the vet didn't recommend it because it had only occurred very occasionally and Mia was only 8 months at the time, so we opted to wait and watch. But with Cayenne's sister, her age should be fine, not sure why the vet would not recommend it? Going on 3 legs would be a lot of burden for the other back leg..
> 
> We have also been in contact with Mia's breeder, who was very surprised because she has not had puppies develop this in her line and the parents have their knees checked regularly as well. I read about LP mostly being hereditary, but with a responsible breeder who does all the testings, I am confused about why Mia has developed this.. Could it also be that Mia was born smaller than usual as her parents are 6.5lb and 7lb and she is only 4.5lb now (maybe fill up to a 5.5lb)? Sigh... I also wonder if I could've done things differently like carpeting the spots Mia play at, and perhaps Mia wouldn't have developed this?



Aww, it is quite normal and a sign that you are a caring and loving poodle mama that you question yourself and wonder what you could have done differently to prevent this, but the truth is that it was destined by her DNA. You know breeding is not an exact science, even if the parents both have good knees, their particular combination of genes brought about something bad. If your breeder is being honest about this, then her take-home should be to keep those genes very far apart from now on!
But Mia is lucky to have landed with a mama who cares so much and will do everything possible to take the best care of her!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up over what might have been. The past should be left behind. Now focus on making a good plan to help her with her injury.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's not a huge deal usually. Surgery should fix her right up. Matisse had it done and he's fine. He may not need it in his other leg after all. It's good to do it if needed because arthritis is more likely if they go on and on like that. It won't get better by itself if he's stage 2. Matisse had that problem but his joints looked great as far as arthritis. What's important is good, regular exercise when the dog is able. It really helps. 

As far as breeding goes, this is a very common ailment in toy breeds. It does not mean the breeder or you did anything wrong. Luxating patella is considered polygenetic and comes from a multitude of causes. The parents and many generations back may not be affected and still...it _can_ present. There are genes that aren't expressed and then one day...down the road, they are. Heredity, of course can make them have a tendency to develop this. Environmental factors play a role. It is also thought that puppies are born fine. But due to certain environmental stresses, the joints can be affected and develop differently than they might have. There are different theories about this. Matisse had an injured ligament and that seemed to be a trigger of sorts. 

At any rate, don't blame yourself for not having carpet. Use throw rugs and once your pup has surgery (if you opt for that) and is completely healed, made strong again with regular strengthening exercise when he's ready, he'll be just as good as new most likely if he's like Matisse, who had I think it was...stage 3. He and Maurice run like lunatics through the house sometimes, over the hardwood floor, which Maurice would rather avoid and will turn and run back through the carpeted areas to intercept when Matisse meets him from the other direction...lol. Matisse, being the crazy dog he is, rip roars down the hall, through the entry, back on the carpet, back on the hardwood in the kitchen...round and round, skidding, slipping, sliding. He doesn't care. So he's all healed up. Good luck!

Oh I forgot to mention, Jose`, my Chihuahua had the surgery years ago. (that's why I forgot temporarily) He had it badly...real pain, where he'd cry... whereas Matisse did not seem to have any pain at all. Jose` has been fine for I'd say about 10 years. He's 14 now. As long as he has gotten regular walks, he's just fine. There were a few times where we had to skip a walk for a week or two. Then he would not be so fine...and it would slip out. So, when all is said and done, keep those muscles, ligaments and tendons strong. They help hold everything together. Apparently, my girl Chihuahua, Chulita had it too but I never noticed until she was very old. She had absolutely no trouble with her knees all those years. They never slipped out. But they were a tad loose I guess. My dogs always were my hiking buddies and they got lots of good exercise.

If your vet thinks surgery would be indicated, get another opinion too, from a orthopedic guy. This condition will not get any better on it's own. So, if it's bothering her now, it will bother her later, most likely more so because it will cause damage to the surrounding tissues and joints as well and there will be a whole big lump of inflammation and joint destruction.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just as an aside for others who may be reading this thread, it is very important to know the breeder that you are dealing with. Some, even those very well respected in the poodle world, who finish many champions, have been known for decades by those in the inner circle to have had bad patellas running through their lines!
Forget about what the Internet and the breeder's friends in the show world have to say about them, try to find people that have actually purchased pet poodles from the breeder, speak to them and find out how healthy and well tempered their baby is!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

ranniew said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and your wishes for Mia! This is super helpful for us and now we are much more certain about going for surgery.
> 
> glorybeecosta, when Mia was first diagnosed, the vet didn't recommend it because it had only occurred very occasionally and Mia was only 8 months at the time, so we opted to wait and watch. But with Cayenne's sister, her age should be fine, not sure why the vet would not recommend it? Going on 3 legs would be a lot of burden for the other back leg..
> 
> We have also been in contact with Mia's breeder, who was very surprised because she has not had puppies develop this in her line and the parents have their knees checked regularly as well. I read about LP mostly being hereditary, but with a responsible breeder who does all the testings, I am confused about why Mia has developed this.. Could it also be that Mia was born smaller than usual as her parents are 6.5lb and 7lb and she is only 4.5lb now (maybe fill up to a 5.5lb)? Sigh... I also wonder if I could've done things differently like carpeting the spots Mia play at, and perhaps Mia wouldn't have developed this?


 

My vet didn't push for surgery when Beatrice was first diagnosed same reason as Mia, as for Cayenne's sister I thought the leg was broken and healed for a length of time already and not LP. If that is indeed the case, I had a cat with a broken foot, it was a feral cat and the injury was years old, my vet opted not to do anything because the cat was getting around on it pretty well and not in pain. 

From what I've read and been told that smaller dogs cope quite well on three legs due to their size, build and lighter frames versus cats and large dogs where being only on three legs can be awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm afraid part of my post might be confusing. I explained how Jose` had the surgery and he's been fine ever since as long as he got regular exercise but too long between walks, it would slip again. That is because he was fine for years and then it seemed the repair wasn't holding as well anymore. The vet I had then...in Idaho said sometimes that can happen. But it wasn't anywhere close to the way it was originally. It was rare that it would slip and he could stretch and get it back in again. Then when we built him back up again...never again a problem. I can't remember the last time he showed any issues.

There are various methods. I just went with what this doctor's way was. He's an orthopedic specialist and has a good reputation. He did not use pins or anything that stayed inside Matisse's leg...didn't have to go back in again for anything. He cut the groove deeper, set the bone in place and after that I don't know...can't remember what he showed me on a plastic model. But Matisse's patella seems to be firmly in place. He's been back for check ups a few times. Well, good luck.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't want you to think a lack of area rugs caused the luxation. We have all hardwoods and had almost no area rugs until recently and Swizzle does not have any luxation. When he was a very young puppy the vet thought he might have a little and told he it was very common with toys. He told me to avoid having him jump or climb stairs when Swizzle was a puppy. Well Swizzle grew out of it and the vet can't get any luxation at all. I think it is a good idea to feed things like trachea and chicken feet to build up joint strength. I think surgery should be done early before too much damage is done. I think it would be worth getting a specialist for this.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

twyla said:


> My vet didn't push for surgery when Beatrice was first diagnosed same reason as Mia, as for Cayenne's sister I thought the leg was broken and healed for a length of time already and not LP. If that is indeed the case, I had a cat with a broken foot, it was a feral cat and the injury was years old, my vet opted not to do anything because the cat was getting around on it pretty well and not in pain.
> 
> From what I've read and been told that smaller dogs cope quite well on three legs due to their size, build and lighter frames versus cats and large dogs where being only on three legs can be awkward and uncomfortable.


When I say Cayenne's sister when I got Cayenne I thought the hip was broken, as the keg was pulled up tight to her hip. But when we picked her up a year later, I notice she started out on 4 for a few seconds and the pulled the leg up (it was not touching the ground when I first saw her). The minute I saw her I said that is the knee, very common in toys not the hip. My friend took her to the vets and she said the vet said she is in no pain and recommended not operating on her. I feel sh is in pain or she would not start out with the leg down and then lift it up immediately.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> When I say Cayenne's sister when I got Cayenne I thought the hip was broken, as the keg was pulled up tight to her hip. But when we picked her up a year later, I notice she started out on 4 for a few seconds and the pulled the leg up (it was not touching the ground when I first saw her). The minute I saw her I said that is the knee, very common in toys not the hip. My friend took her to the vets and she said the vet said she is in no pain and recommended not operating on her. I feel sh is in pain or she would not start out with the leg down and then lift it up immediately.



You are right, some dogs can be very stoic about pain, especially if it is something that they have been living with their entire life. Instinct tells them not to show others that they are vulnerable, making them subject to attack.


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone for being so supportive!! Agreed that now we must focus on making plans for her surgery and recovery!

So we have decided to go for surgery and now just finding a time with the surgeon, it should be in the next 2-3 weeks, which means Mia will be in the first 2 weeks of recovering when she turns 1.. :disapointed: We were going to have her nicely groomed and host a nice doggy party for her, but that will have to wait for next year now! She shall get an extra slice of doggy cake instead!

Tiny Poodles, I agree with what you say about the breeder!! Although I am very happy with how Mia's breeder is managing the situation with us. And it's good that she takes LP very seriously. I just wished LP was something that can be more deterministically tested for like PRA.. :disapointed: So sad to see my baby having to go through surgery and then 2 full months of recovery period.. T_T


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ranniew said:


> Thanks everyone for being so supportive!! Agreed that now we must focus on making plans for her surgery and recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, I know that it is going to break your heart to see her go through this, but you really are doing the right thing.
And I am glad to hear that you are satisfied with your breeder's response. It isn't an exact science that they are dealing with and they just don't have absolute control over when things go wrong, and you can't fault them if the response to the issue is everything that it should be.
Please keep us updated on the surgery - I was terrified when Timi was spayed, and our friends here did a great job of distracting me and virtually holding my hand that day ?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think that is a wise decision to proceed with the surgery before further damage is done. Do you have access to a place she can swim to aid in her rehabilitation?


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Will definitely keep this thread updated as we go through the surgery and recovery! It is so great to have such a knowledgeable and supportive community here!!

Tiny Poodles, it is true, I don't feel right faulting the breeder since she has done everything she possibly could to prevent the issue. I am also very glad that my research on PF before getting Mia led me to purchase insurance! Surgeries are SO expensive! At least I know financially I am covered, so I can better focus on taking care of Mia to a (hopefully) speedy recovery!

Thank you CT Girl! Unfortunately, we don't have a doggy swimming place around where we live. Mia hates water it would seem - doesn't even want to get her feet wet when we went to the beach (while my friend's toy poodle jumps right in). I have tried to teach her to accept water and swim in our bathtub but she really doesn't enjoy it..

We have received a document from the vet on the rehab process with some detailed description on icing, heating, massage, stretching, and active and passive exercises with schedule on how many days after surgery to perform each and how frequently. I'd love to hear about other things that will help too!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Matisse had laser treatments a couple times a week for 6 weeks I think it was. They seem to help with the inflammation and speed healing. The hardest thing for me was to keep him quiet for such a long time. His recovery was easier than Jose`'s...just didn't seem to have as much pain. So who knows? 

As far as the breeder...forget it. It's not the breeder's fault. Again, this is something that has no guarantees. The breeder can do the best he or she can in testing and researching lines, not breeding affected dogs etc. But this is polygenetic and it's very likely somewhere wayyyyy back there in_ every_ line. The gene pool simply isn't that big in any dog breed to be able to guarantee every health malady, especially not one like this. There isn't a definitive test for this and even if the parents and several generations back were not affected, it doesn't mean it won't crop up here and there. It's the way genetics works. And it's not always cut and dry as one may think. I had a good talk with my vet. And this is what he explained.

I hope your pup has as easy a time as Matisse did in healing up. Poor Jose` really had a rough time, but only the first 3 or 4 days if I recall. (It's been a long time) It's keeping them quiet that's murder. Good luck.


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Matisse had laser treatments a couple times a week for 6 weeks I think it was. They seem to help with the inflammation and speed healing. *The hardest thing for me was to keep him quiet for such a long time.* His recovery was easier than Jose`'s...just didn't seem to have as much pain. So who knows?


I agree! This is what concerns me the most! Mia is very very active, even at home. So I am quite worried about keeping her quiet and movement to a minimum after surgery. I'm guessing that she will be calm right after the surgery, but it's after the first week that I'm most stressed about. When she had her spaying, she was really back to herself the second day, and I thought that was hard enough! :afraid:

We have booked her surgery for August 5th. We will take her out somewhere nice over the Civic holiday long weekend, to get her run around a bit before stuck home recovering for the next little while...


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Since the last post (1 week now), there has been no more patella slipping... noted that we haven't played ball on hardwood anymore. Now that surgery date is approaching, I am doubting again whether surgery is the right decision... She looks so active and healthy now, I am quite worried about the length of the recovery period... and what if surgery introduces more complications...?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

if Mia has been dx with high grade luxating patellas surgery is the best option. Because something else will go, Beatrice tore her cruciate ligament merely jumping up and down behind a gate.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do feel that surgery is the right option since it was popping out before. It is natural to keep second guessing but this surgery will likely prevent other issues. She bounced back quickly from her previous surgery - I bet she will from this one too.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

If I weren't sure I'd get a 2nd opinion from another vet and have the vet x-ray the area. Typically, they don't like to do surgery if there is no pain and the dog isn't having any trouble. Sometimes the ligaments and muscles surrounding the area become strong enough to keep things together. But I'm not a vet. I'd definitely, in your case get a 2nd opinion. It may be that because it was slipping, surgery would be good to prevent anything from getting worse.


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks so much for the advice! I do really need to hear this to keep myself firm on this decision.



twyla said:


> if Mia has been dx with high grade luxating patellas surgery is the best option. Because something else will go, Beatrice tore her cruciate ligament merely jumping up and down behind a gate.


She was assessed for grade 2, mayybeee borderlining 3, which isn't considered high grade.. Grade 2 apparently is very debatable on whether surgery should be done, which makes me so frustrated! If she were diagnosed with grade 3, I would not be second guessing so much... But I definitely don't want it to lead to something worse! I guess part of me just wonder if it'll be easier to just make sure she's not situations where her patella will slip...



CT Girl said:


> I do feel that surgery is the right option since it was popping out before. It is natural to keep second guessing but this surgery will likely prevent other issues. She bounced back quickly from her previous surgery - I bet she will from this one too.


I am not cancelling the appointment because I feel that when I made the appointment I definitely had enough reason to believe it is for the best in the *long* term... It is hard, I do keep on second guessing whether this is the right decision, but I totally would kick myself in the foot if I cancelled surgery and her patella slips again, so I'm still trying to stay firm.



Poodlebeguiled said:


> If I weren't sure I'd get a 2nd opinion from another vet and have the vet x-ray the area. Typically, they don't like to do surgery if there is no pain and the dog isn't having any trouble. Sometimes the ligaments and muscles surrounding the area become strong enough to keep things together. But I'm not a vet. I'd definitely, in your case get a 2nd opinion. It may be that because it was slipping, surgery would be good to prevent anything from getting worse.


We got this second vet to look at her knee because I was doubtful when the first vet diagnosed her at 8 months... At the second vet, we did take multiple x-rays (attached in case anyone can read them) and the surgeon used these and planned the surgery method (deepen the patellar groove and re-position the top of the tibia to re-align the knee). I guess the fact that the surgeon has proposed a surgery plan suggests that it is within a "should be operated" range...


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

So her patella has slipped again.. :'( No more hesitation with the surgery! It has been moved up to August 4th, praying that everything goes well...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I wish you and Mia well through her surgery and recovery.


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Oh my!! We wish you well!!! Thinking only good thoughts!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry, but at least now you are confident that you made the right choice. Hope the surgery goes well and she has an easy recovery!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ranniew said:


> So her patella has slipped again.. :'( No more hesitation with the surgery! It has been moved up to August 4th, praying that everything goes well...


Well, it looks like this is the only way to fly. Best wishes that it heals up nicely and she'll get back to being active and fine.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Best wishes on her upcoming surgery! We are here to 'hold your hand' if you need us!
Keep us posted!


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes and encouragement!! I will keep everyone posted after the surgery!


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Updating on Mia! The surgery went very well and Mia is now on her second week of recovery. We had some ups and downs in the first post-surgery week, where one of her stitches has came out and her wound partially opened. She had a cone on and definitely could not lick or chew on the stitches, but being so small with the flexibility she's got, she managed to get the edge of the cone to scrape against her leg! :afraid: Soft cones and inflatable cones were tried and no help.. In the end, we had to modify her 12.5 cone by extending the edge using fabric and tape (note that it was already modified so it could fit her size). I've also picked up sewing needles and made pants for her to provide some covering for her surgery site (the vet recommended this to provide some protection for the stitches). It's not the most flattering look (not a fan of pink and purple, lol), but hey, we are finally onto smooth recovery. 

Mia has been pleasantly surprising us with the speed of her recovery otherwise! The day after surgery, she has started to use her leg for standing and walking, and also returned to her pee/poop schedule. The cold presses in the first few days got the swelling by day 3, and we can tell that she has started to put weight on the leg. So far, no favouring of her leg at all and she is walking on all four very very well! If it wasn't for the cone, you probably can't even tell that she's had surgery!

She was not into the whole resting schedule in the first few days, but now on the second week, she has learned to sleep her day away in the pen. Mia was never a whiner, but since she now gets scolded for standing up and begging, she has picked up whining when everyone's home in the evening. If she notices you peeking at her, she will do a perfect sit for you, proceed to do a nice "down", and start to whine/sing her heart out until she get some hugs and kisses time. She's not loud, so we are not complaining yet haha (*fingers crossed*). Getting her to be calm has not been too difficult thus far. But I don't want to speak too early, this really can change any day especially she's off the meds and getting better each day!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She is adorable! Glad she is recovering well.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad the surgery went well. You are doing everything right to ensure she has a speedy recovery. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Happy to hear that her surgery and recovery went well. Amazing how the little smarty pants figured out how to get maximum attention isn't it.

She is so cute...glad she is on the mend.

VQ


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

What a sweet little pup
jcris


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Happy to hear that it went well, hope she has a great recovery!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Glad to hear all went well and hope recovery is swift and uneventful!


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone!!! It's so good to have such a supportive community here!  Reached 2 weeks mark today and went for a check up - stitches are removed and they agreed Mia is recovering *very* well!


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

That's great to hear! Hope Mya a speedy recovery and that she'll be back to her normal self in no time!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so happy for you both that everything has gone so well! Mia is going to be all better and I'm sure she will be happy not having that knee slipping around . You are a great Mom to her and frankly, I thought the pink and purple went great with her red!


----------

